# Samyang 24 TS confirmed for Photokina!



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/09/07/samyang-24mm-f3-5-tilt-shift-lens


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 7, 2012)

No sign of price, but I would imagine at least cheaper than the 24 TS-E mk1, and therfore substantially cheaper than the TS-E 24 mk2.

Lets hope to lives up the precedent of Samyangs recent sterling efforts. 

Metering issues aside (TTL can get screwed up a bit by the shift, sometimes requires increasing compensation with increasing shift) this particular Samyang isn't that far behind the banded offerings, which are also MF only...


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 8, 2012)

If it's sharp enough, i'd actually even prefer this over the 24LII.
Why?

Auto Aperture may be good for action, focussing wide open and only stopping down for the shot.
But for macro, and even more for T/S, give me manual aperture every day (until of course, Canon can make a DOF-Preview-Lock feature, although they probably can't, seeing as it's electronic and holding the aperture narrow might burn out a motor or something).
So even if it's over $1k (still less than half the 24LII), and if it's 'almost' as sharp, i'd be going this one...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 8, 2012)

Stop down, depress preview, similtaneously decouple and turn enough to disengage the contacts...

Not ideal but if theres one lens where this isn't a huge hindrence to operation, it's a TS-E with its rotating mount.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 8, 2012)

By Golly, its appearance is very similar to my Canon TS-E 24mm II. I hope to heavens the Samyang is at least 92-95% as sharp as Canon without major mechanical issues, then I would be able to sell my Canon TS-E and get this instead..


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 8, 2012)

This is great news, I've always wanted a TS-E but could never justify spending the money for such a specialty lens, but if this is priced anything like Samyang's other offerings I may have to pick one up. Any word on price? I'd assume less than $1k for sure.


----------



## DB (Sep 8, 2012)

Knowing what Samyang prime lenses sell for, I'd hazard a guess at around $750-$800


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.syopt.co.kr/common/pdf/f=24mm.pdf

specs


----------



## Breacher1 (Sep 8, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> http://www.syopt.co.kr/common/pdf/f=24mm.pdf
> 
> specs



Nope. That's the current 24mm.


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweet I'm really interested in this lens


----------



## Flea (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone at Photokina have any updates for this lens in regards to pricing and availability by chance?

Thanks!


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 19, 2012)

testet it at photokina 4 hours ago. really a great lens! 1.4x extender works and makes it very usable and like a 200-600mm zoom. didn't ask about availability unfortunately.


----------



## mikkal (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello, I also would like to know any further info about the new Samyang T/S, especially the price tag.

Michal


----------



## Rat (Nov 17, 2012)

Can't find if others have posted this already, but the release of the 24TS has apparently been pushed back to March 2013


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 17, 2012)

Whoops, sorry about the wrong link.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 20, 2012)

This is a lens that I'm also very interested in. It seems a very natural field for Samyang to compete in with their manual focus only philosophy. I have a lot of experience with manual lenses as I like to play with old M42 lenses at times. I've never found a great M42 wide angle though, and the truth of the matter is that I'm often less than thrilled with my 17-40L in the corners. If this lens was sharp corner to corner it could be a great lens for landscape and architecture.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 20, 2012)

I WANT ONE


----------



## adhocphotographer (Nov 20, 2012)

Does anyone know when it might be released/pricing? I too am very interested in this lens!


----------



## Zaph (Nov 20, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> Does anyone know when it might be released/pricing? I too am very interested in this lens!



Probably around March.


----------



## PVS (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.njuskalo.hr/objektivi/samyang-t-24mm-f3.5-ed-as-umc-canon-tilt-shift-oglas-5937817

Converted from Croation currency it's roughly 950-1000euros, so in US it'd probably go for around 900$.


----------



## AdamJ (Apr 1, 2013)

This from the website of the UK Samyang distributor. Can you spot the conflicting statements here?


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 2, 2013)

sweet! now can someone please give roger at lens rentals a few so he can compare them vs the canon 24 TSE


----------



## Rat (Apr 2, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> sweet! now can someone please give roger at lens rentals a few so he can compare them vs the canon 24 TSE


I think you missed the "available _soon_"  It is *not* here yet... Apparently, the Rokinon branded version is due in May and I don't think the Samyang will be here much sooner. Also, there is talk of a price increase to $1300 on the Facebook page of Samyang Europe. How much of all that is true, I don't know.


----------



## hsbn (Apr 29, 2013)

Sample Images : http://www.lenstip.com/2043-news-Samyang_T-S_24_mm_f_3.5_ED_AS_UMC_-_sample_images.html

Not that impressive.


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 29, 2013)

Zaph said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know when it might be released/pricing? I too am very interested in this lens!
> ...



It's been on B&H for pre-order for months. $999, shows release date mid-May.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/926417-REG/samyang_syts24_c_24mm_f3_5_tilt_shift.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 29, 2013)

PVS said:


> http://www.njuskalo.hr/objektivi/samyang-t-24mm-f3.5-ed-as-umc-canon-tilt-shift-oglas-5937817
> 
> Converted from Croation currency it's roughly 950-1000euros, so in US it'd probably go for around 900$.


 
Samyang Poland is a distributor, and the Polish Currency is the Zloty

Samyang Lenses are made in Korea, and shipped directly to the USA under the Rokinon Badge. Samyang has a Polish Distributor, but, they do not make cameras, just sell rebadged ones

http://www.syopt.co.kr/


----------



## moocowe (Apr 30, 2013)

It would appear someone has already reviewed it. I don't know anything about the source, so I'm only posting this for those who are curious.
http://www.ephotozine.com/article/samyang-t-s-24mm-f-3-5-ed-as-umc-lens-review-21853


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2013)

B&H shows that it'd be available from 2nd May 2013 for the Rokinon named lens ... the Samyang named one will be available from 15th May 2013 (but both are one and the same lens).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> sweet! now can someone please give roger at lens rentals a few so he can compare them vs the canon 24 TSE


I thought Roger was a rich man, who can afford multiple copies of lenses without feeling a pinch ;D


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 30, 2013)

You can pre-order at B&H now. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/926395-REG/Rokinon_TSL24M_C_Tilt_Shift_24mm_f_3_5_ED.html


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> B&H shows that it'd be available from 2nd May 2013 for the Rokinon named lens ... the Samyang named one will be available from 15th May 2013 (but both are one and the same lens).


Today is the 3rd May 2013 and yet B&H still shows 24mm Tilt-Shift lens "Expected availability" as 2nd May 2013 ... looks like someone went to sleep at B&H


----------



## gkaefer (May 3, 2013)

@ fototip.pl it is said "dispatch in mid may"
http://foto-tip.pl/de/obiektyw-samyang-t-s-24mm-f-3-5-ed-as-umc-do-canon.html


----------

